# Fisher plow motor



## Les painter (Dec 27, 2017)

My fisher minute mount plow motor will not lift the plow. It makes a whining noise but will not move. How would I tell if the motor is gone.?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Les painter said:


> My fisher minute mount plow motor will not lift the plow. It makes a whining noise but will not move. How would I tell if the motor is gone.?


have you warmed up the pump to see if it froze


----------



## Les painter (Dec 27, 2017)

I haven't yet. It's -28 C here lol. I started to plow and after a couple pushes it wouldn't lift.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If the plow is up will it go side to side?

When's the last time you drained the fluid


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

-18F if Im right sounds froze


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup, sounds like a frosty filter. Change the fluid and clean the filter.


----------

